# MSI 865PE Neo2, SATA HD setup problems



## dplxy (Jul 25, 2004)

MSI 865PE Neo2-S ms-6728 
[Standard Version, SATA(SB)]
Link To MB 
P4 2.6
1G DDR
XFX 6800GT
Maxtor 200G IDE 1(M)
DVD RW IDE 1(S)
DVD Rom IDE 2(M)
CD RW IDE 2(S)


Problems:
I got a 60G Maxtor SATA hd today
plug in to SATA
Plug in power
computer can not find the SATA HD
went to BIOS, can not find where to setup up/enable SATA
are there any people using the same MB that can help me out?
thank you

ps: the attachment is the is the page where they tell you how to setup up the SATA, but i dont have the SATA/SATA Raid manual...and i can not find that on their website...


----------



## Fugative (May 10, 2009)

865PE NEO2 Series :4-dontkno
Press Delete at first screen on start up

Integrated Peripherals

SATA hdd (as boot) with IDE hdd configuration
On-Chip ATA(s) Operate Mode = Native
ATA Configuration = S-ATA Only
S-ATA Keep Enabled = Yes
P-ATA Keep Enabled = Yes
P-ATA Channel Selection = Both
Combined Mode Option = S-ATA 1st Channel
S-ATA Ports Definition = P0-2nd/P1-1st

Advanced BIOS Features

Boot Device Select
1st = SATA hdd (also shows as IDE drive even though it is SATA)
2nd =IDE hdd
3rd = CD/DVD drive or Floppy

Integrated Peripherals

IDE hdd (as boot) with SATA hdd configuration
On-Chip ATA(s) Operate Mode = Legacy
ATA Configuration = P-ATA Only
S-ATA Keep Enabled = Yes
P-ATA Keep Enabled = Yes
P-ATA Channel Selection = Both
Combined Mode Option = P-ATA 1st Channel
S-ATA Ports Definition = P0-4th/P1-3rd

Advanced BIOS Features

Boot Device Select
1st = IDE hdd
2nd =SATA hdd (also shows as IDE drive even though it is SATA)
3rd = CD/DVD drive or Floppy

CD/DVD devices will show up in boot order after 1st boot.

Note: If you load BIOS Defaults you will have to reset everything


----------



## kamil44 (May 20, 2009)

Fugative said:


> 865PE NEO2 Series :4-dontkno
> Press Delete at first screen on start up
> 
> Integrated Peripherals
> ...


I have the same board with the same problem  however i did the bios set up just like i was told here but it still doesn’t work  i have a ide 160gb as master and sata as 2nd drive. it recognizes it on the bios but on windows it doesn’t recognize it. can you help me pleasee..


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

kamil44
Starting your own post will get you the most help.
Please post your PC specs. Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-PSU-Graphic Card.


----------

